# Flat-out feederism in new J.Lo video



## exile in thighville (Sep 23, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cJ-FEoG1mQE

I'm not kidding...J.Lo's in a fetish club and for like a split-second a woman is feeding cake to someone of indeterminate gender tied to a bed. At 2:02, blink and you'll miss it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 23, 2007)

I also like the several clips with the rather big women in there as well. Ok.... this is the one time exception I will like and watch a J-Lo video by choice.  Thanks Dan!


----------



## lysh (Sep 23, 2007)

You're right (of course)! That's pretty sweet!
Good find!!!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 23, 2007)

good find


----------



## Red (Sep 23, 2007)

Erm.... LaChapelle has _got_ to get some new ideas, or at the very least some original set design inspiration.

Deja *Dirrty* vu.


----------



## James (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel dirty... I just watched a j-lo vid from start to finish... ugh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2007)

Looked like two women to me- definitely a fatty on the bed getting fed....


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 23, 2007)

Red said:


> Erm.... LaChapelle has _got_ to get some new ideas, or at the very least some original set design inspiration.
> 
> Deja *Dirrty* vu.



I was thinking more like _Saw_. What, you're not impressed with J.Lo as a cop sent to save a child from the bondage of _washing dishes _ at a fetish club??


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 23, 2007)

Zipped it to 2.02 and screen-capped it:







Definitely a fat woman on the bed there getting fed by a much smaller woman, it looks like. I don't get what's up with the glowing traffic cone
between her legs, though.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> I don't get what's up with the glowing traffic cone
> between her legs, though.



Supposed to be a cake, I think.

Based on that pic alone. I can't bring myself to watch the video.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Supposed to be a cake, I think.
> 
> Based on that pic alone. I can't bring myself to watch the video.



I thought it was a cake, too


----------



## mossystate (Sep 23, 2007)

That's gonna put me off cake for a while...heh.


----------



## lysh (Sep 23, 2007)

mossystate said:


> That's gonna put me off cake for a while...heh.



* WHY? *


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 23, 2007)

Are we, as a community, really this hard up?

I'm with Blackjack on this one.

I'm glad to hear that whoever does J-lo's videos has conceived of us, though.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 23, 2007)

to make matters worse the beat is lifted from the classic mr. cheeks rap hit "lights camera action", which ripped it from another song in the first place.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> to make matters worse the beat is lifted from the classic mr. cheeks rap hit "lights camera action", which ripped it from another song in the first place.



Haven't you noticed? Today's artists are so unable to do new sounds that we're sampling things that themselves sampled.

A good example is that Kanye West song that samples a Daft Punk song that samples a Edwin Birdsong song. >_>


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 24, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Haven't you noticed? Today's artists are so unable to do new sounds that we're sampling things that themselves sampled.
> 
> A good example is that Kanye West song that samples a Daft Punk song that samples a Edwin Birdsong song. >_>




Call Kanye "unable" again (or for that matter, "today's artists,"--happen to be one, y'know) and I'll beat you harder/better/faster/stronger.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> to make matters worse the beat is lifted from the classic mr. cheeks rap hit "lights camera action", which ripped it from another song in the first place.



I #%*&($^&@#%#%^&* love that song. And it's Eddie Kendricks, but it's driving me crazy trying to figure out if it's *all* Eddie Kendricks (in both JLo and Mr. Cheeks, I mean). The strings AND the clipped beat with that little bit of guitar. Cause if they're not...then she didn't just borrow, she BORROWEDstealeded.


----------



## fatlilboy (Sep 24, 2007)

I never would have seen that. Great spotting. It's really hot when it's a thin girl fattening a big person. I think that is a girl being fattened, although it could be a guy dressed in drag. Whomever it is....it's HOT!! Good to know J'Lo's on the cutting edge of fetishes. Thanks for the observation, buddy. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 24, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Haven't you noticed? Today's artists are so unable to do new sounds that we're sampling things that themselves sampled.
> 
> A good example is that Kanye West song that samples a Daft Punk song that samples a Edwin Birdsong song. >_>



word... way to big up Edwin Birdsong on that track. I actually had no idea where Daft Punk sampled that beat from. good lookin'!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 24, 2007)

omg y is j lo hiting poeple?

some role modle


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2007)

I also took note of the human gerbil fetish paraphanalia.

Why was J-lo beating up random people in the club?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)

Call me weird but as a fat woman I see nothing flattering about fat women being portrayed as a fetish in a fetish club.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2007)

Nobody said it was flattering, just that it contained feedism, which is a fetish and therefor makes sense in a fetish club.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 24, 2007)

I think J-Lo looks amazing though.


Kind of a cool video for the mainstream.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 27, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Definitely a fat woman on the bed there getting fed by a much smaller woman, it looks like. I don't get what's up with the glowing traffic cone between her legs, though.



From the styling, it's supposed to blend in with the other cakes. Its actual purpose, though, is to cover the crotch area, keeping the rating just this side of "explicit". (If it's a fat suit, it serves another purpose, as well: Camouflaging the weakest part of any fat suit.)


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 28, 2007)

All I'm getting from this is if I ever open a fetish club, never let J-Lo in. She'll just rain on everyone's parade. Not like she had much of a chance of getting in before, I suppose...

Glad I'm watching this with the sound off.


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 28, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> From the styling, it's supposed to blend in with the other cakes. Its actual purpose, though, is to cover the crotch area, keeping the rating just this side of "explicit". (If it's a fat suit, it serves another purpose, as well: Camouflaging the weakest part of any fat suit.)



If they used a fat suit for such little footage where there is no change in body shape or the need to cast a smaller actor, I cry foul!

Other than that, I say never eat a glowing cake.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 29, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Call Kanye "unable" again (or for that matter, "today's artists,"--happen to be one, y'know)



I kinda think Kanye should stick to beats and not rappin' or whatever, though...

I ain't hatin', I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

Well being tied to a bed isn't so bad and Jennifer is pregnant with Twins Celebrity Baby Blog is saying so maybe she wanted to dabble in a little bit with feederism


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I kinda think Kanye should stick to beats and not rappin' or whatever, though...
> 
> I ain't hatin', I'm just sayin'.



R U JOKING


"I'm the fly Malcolm X/Buy any jeans necessary"

"If the devil wear prada/then Eve wear nada/I'm in between but way more fresher"

"Couldn't afford a car/ so she named her daughter Alexis"

"We want prenup"

HI DERE


----------



## Tooz (Sep 30, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> R U JOKING
> 
> 
> "I'm the fly Malcolm X/Buy any jeans necessary"
> ...



He could write for someone...his voice/flow kinda I am not too keen on. Soz ;w;


----------



## sean7 (Sep 30, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I #%*&($^&@#%#%^&* love that song. And it's Eddie Kendricks, but it's driving me crazy trying to figure out if it's *all* Eddie Kendricks (in both JLo and Mr. Cheeks, I mean). The strings AND the clipped beat with that little bit of guitar. Cause if they're not...then she didn't just borrow, she BORROWEDstealeded.



I think J-Lo had an issue with the Beatnuts about the sample she used in one of her songs, so her producers/music engineers/ have a history of that methinks.


I liked Jennifer Lopez better in 1999, though she's come a long way from being one of the Fly Girls from 'In Living Color'.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


> He could write for someone...his voice/flow kinda I am not too keen on. Soz ;w;



Blasphemer!


----------



## qtttlkmop (Oct 6, 2007)

...
nevermind


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 7, 2007)

Jennifer is pregnant with twins so she'll be getting rounder as her pregnancy Progresses


----------

